# Bump on back?



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

or could it be over develop ment of the lumbar muscles? I'm sorry I dont have any pictures.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmm...pictures would have helped, but lemme see if I can get some examples:

Hunter's Bump









Roach Back: 










That's all the bumps I can think of that a horse can have on her back. If it ends up being the roachback, personally, I'd pass on this mare but from what I know of Hunter's Bump they are fine...just not the prettiest to look at


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

It.s not roach back for sure. I'm pretty sure it's a hunters bump. Shes not sensitive to touch in the area. On her the bump is a bit further up than in that pic. That one sits right on top of the pelvis while hers sits a bit in front of it. The chiro said her pelvis was a teeny bit outta alignment but nothing to worry about bc shes not doing strenous work. Just trails.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

did the chiro say what she thought it was? My best suggestionto you would be to get a vet out and do a pre-purchase exam. Some vets know a bit about conformation and might be able to tell you what exactly it is, and then how it should affect her if anything.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Her had her looked at when he first bought her so i dont know really what was said. I talked to his younger sister and she hasnt said anything about any lameness. I dont think he would lie to me and he wouldnt have bought her if he couldnt ride her as he was going to use her for roping, but just doesnt have the time between his other colts. I'm on a tight budget and I find it really hard to shell out the money for a vet check for a horse I may not get. But I prolly will anyways. how much do they normally cost?


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

cost wise it depends on the vet and what you have done. For both of my horses that had the vet check I paid $120 I believe. Well worth it for when I was looking for a trail horse, the first horse I looked at, a beautiful red roan gelding, ended up having something wrong with his hocks. Not sure of the name she gave it, but he wouldn't be sound for long.

I just heard from the girl that bought him after I passed, and she was surprised that he was lame already. So thanks to my vet I have a sound horse instead of a lame trail horse


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

see thats ALOT of money for me. ugh. I'm so stressed over this. Do you think i should go ahead and pass?


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I think it depends on what it is...could you maybe go back and get pics and some videos of the horse moving?

If it's just a hunters bump, then it shouldn't effect at all, and I have heard some vets say that a roached back won't hurt (though I myself wouldn't ride a horse with roached back).
Maybe someone else on here might know what other bumps there can be.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you should vet any horse you're taking on. It can save you a lot of money and heartache later. Even though your friend may be completely honest, there may be health concerns he is unaware of. My TB has a hunter's bump but it doesn't affect him at all and I ride him wtc 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

My only problem is if I cannot get her then thats a hundred dollars down the drain. And I dont really have an income right now. I cant afford to spend a hundred dollars on nothing. So I'm thinking about spending the money I have for ehr and sending my gelding ( i have no idea of his capabilities except that he is ridable) to the trainer for a tune up and ground work. I don't ride him cause he's spooky. I used to ride a spooky horse and I ended up on the ground knocked out (more than once), so I'm not doing that again.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

you're not really spending it on nothing. I have spent the hundred on many horses that failed the exam with some health issue. Personally knowing I'm getting a healthy horse is work it. 

Don't mean to be rude or anything, but if you can't afford to spend $120ish for a simple vet exam, how could you afford a vet charge if something happens to your current horse or something like that?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My standy has a hunters bump and never has shown an issue with it. When she was racing it didn't bother her either. My farrier knows another horse with one also and again, no problems. 

If you are uncertain, I would not buy the horse. Too much time and money invested in a horse to take on a maybe unless you are willing to deal with the possible issues.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Savvyhearts is right. Also not trying to be at all rude, I know $120 is a lot of money but if you can't afford that to ensure you don't end up with an unuseable horse that you are still responsible for, you won't be able to pay for a vet exam once your horse needs health care. $120 wouldn't pay for farrier care and worming for a two month period let alone all the costs that will be coming up over the next year. If you are going to take on a horse the vet check exam is a drop in the bucket compared with what you need to have stashed away in case of emergency. Maybe you can lease a horse until your financial situation allows you to afford to own one?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ugh, I hate the "if you can't afford..." argument. Just because you can't afford something OPTIONAL doesn't mean you can't afford a horse. There are tons of options out there for financial aid if something comes up. Sure, it's nice to have money saved up, and I will always recommend it, but it really isn't PRACTICAL to assume that everyone should have money saved up. That argument just irks me to no end. I do not have a dollar to my name, but my horses are well fed and current on all their vet and farrier work. I will STARVE to keep my horse's healthy. I just think that as long as the animal is properly cared for and happy, that's all that should matter.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I will be able to handle any issues should they arise. My parents will not buy another horse (or sell the 2 we dont ride) but if i were to buy a horse I know that they would help with vetrinary need should she get hurt. Also our horses are barefoot and we do our own trimming. They are on pasture and hay and do not get feed. And they are fat and happy. The get regular worming and taken care of when accidents happen. We dont take them to the vet for every little thing. We can do alot of it by ourselves. And my sister worked at a large animal clinic for a long time and is inspiring to become a vet so she has alot of knowledge on the subject as well. But anyways I have decided I am not going to buy the mare. I have realized my want for a dependable trail horse was blocking my rational thinking. I know now that I really wasnt all that attracted to her in the first place.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> Ugh, I hate the "if you can't afford..." argument. Just because you can't afford something OPTIONAL doesn't mean you can't afford a horse. There are tons of options out there for financial aid if something comes up. Sure, it's nice to have money saved up, and I will always recommend it, but it really isn't PRACTICAL to assume that everyone should have money saved up. That argument just irks me to no end. I do not have a dollar to my name, but my horses are well fed and current on all their vet and farrier work. I will STARVE to keep my horse's healthy. I just think that as long as the animal is properly cared for and happy, that's all that should matter.


Ricci -- THANK YOU! Well said. I too hate it when people say "if you can't afford..." There is so much more involved and someone from the outside looking in can't know the full picture.


----------

